# Science Park



## paultyrrell (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello everyone
I moved to Hong Kong from Oxford, England 3 months ago and am temporarily living in Sha Tin.
I work at the Hong Kong Science Park, running my own business, focussing on off-grid solar.
Does anyone out there work in the Science Park?
I am a one man band at the moment and it would be great to chat to someone now and again!

Cheers

Paul


----------

